# Is one gig of ram enough?



## Gorilla (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm asking this question in relation to my galaxy nexus and the nexus 7... My phones processor is plenty fast and so is the processor in the nexus 7.. but the only spec I worry about is ram. Do you think either of these pieces of hardware will be hindered over the next few years because of a lack of ram? or is 1 gig plenty for the for seeable future? I do not game much so basic apps and internet is the only thing I'm worried about.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## viper689 (Mar 29, 2012)

1gb would be plenty if it's just basic usage. Heck, it's enough even for gaming

Tap'd from my Nexus 7


----------



## Gorilla (Jul 2, 2012)

so... if I buy a nexus 7 this xmas the next version of android better not slow down my tablet

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## viper689 (Mar 29, 2012)

Performance wise, this tablet is near the top of the pack, but it's inevitable that new technology will be coming out next year so there's always going to be something new. When it pertains to Android, I think this will perform extremely capably for a good couple years

Just be warned that 4.2 hasn't been smooth for everyone but that's a software issue, not hardware

Tap'd from my Nexus 7


----------



## johnhimm (Sep 6, 2011)

Yes


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

viper689 said:


> Performance wise, this tablet is near the top of the pack, but it's inevitable that new technology will be coming out next year so there's always going to be something new. When it pertains to Android, I think this will perform extremely capably for a good couple years
> 
> Just be warned that 4.2 hasn't been smooth for everyone but that's a software issue, not hardware
> 
> Tap'd from my Nexus 7


I think the 4.2 lag issue is one of two things. 
The currents app bug... Or the need to do a factory reset. I have a I have been on 4.2 with 4 or 5 different Ross and all have been just as smooth if not smoother than 4.1 and this is on my galaxy nexus and nexus 7

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

4.2 on my N7 is lag free but I also ended up doing a 100% fresh install.


----------



## Dr.m0x (Sep 14, 2011)

4.2.1 doesn't lag on my nexus 7 either

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

For what the tablet is used for I would think one gig is more then enough for it. Not like you will be using AutoCAD lol. As far as lag its hard sating could be a bad install or an app or apps causing the issues. All I know is 4.2.1 was virtually lag free. Every device will have the occasional hiccups. If you are experiencing major lag and a factory reset doesn't work I would look in to getting it replaced.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## AuroEdge (Aug 2, 2011)

Somebody did an informal Youtube app comparing a like phone with only 1 GB to the 2 GB Galaxy S III. The only difference you saw was very marginal -- and you only saw it after opening a large number of apps and then going back to some of the first opened. Obviously the phone with less RAM had to close out older, larger instances. This time difference was on the magnitude of about a quarter of a second or less.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

1GB of RAM will be plenty for at least a year and that's if you game a lot, for simple browsing, you're fine.

-Sent from Marino's Nexus 7-


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Phones/tablets that have 2gb of RAM mostly need that because of the framework piled on top of AOSP is a resource hog (Sense, Touchwiz, etc). They need it much more than AOSP does as it's less resource intensive and always has been.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

And its no wonder I use AOSP ROMs on all my devices. XD Well, except my Nexus 7, that is AOSP to begin with, I just like to customize the hell out of it because it is a Nexus.

But yeah, like others said, for normal usage, a gig of RAM is more than plenty for normal, everyday use. If you game a lot, you probably should look into a tablet/phone with more RAM available to it then.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Yeah that nexus 7 is a beast. I beat the hell out of it and I can get over a day out of it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

